

List of freely available programming books - marcog1
http://stackoverflow.com/q/194812/89806

======
sudont
For Mac stuff, since Apple’s Obj-C guide doesn’t deal with Cocoa, what most
people work with:

Cocoa Fundamentals Guide:
[http://developer.apple.com/library/mac/documentation/Cocoa/C...](http://developer.apple.com/library/mac/documentation/Cocoa/Conceptual/CocoaFundamentals/CocoaFundamentals.pdf)

Become an Xcoder: <http://www.cocoalab.com/BecomeAnXcoder.pdf>

Stanford’s iPhone dev class (iTunes video class):
[http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewPodcas...](http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewPodcast?id=395631522)

Cocoa Dev Central (Tutorials that predated Scott Stevenson’s book):
<http://cocoadevcentral.com/>

Cocoa Dev: Wiki Site on Cocoa classes, protocols and other junk:
<http://cocoadev.com/>

And, don’t forget everything else apple makes freely available:
<http://developer.apple.com/library/mac/navigation/>

------
alexwestholm
They seem to have omitted Erlang. Awesome, freely available book on the
subject:

<http://learnyousomeerlang.com/>

------
regularfry
This is one of those posts that crops up every month or so. In this case, I
think it's deserved. That truly is an incredible resource.

------
timinman
Here's another good Ruby book: 'Learn to Program', by Chris Pine:
<http://pine.fm/LearnToProgram/>

------
latch
There's a follow up being worked on to Foundations of Programming (a book that
came up a few times in the list). Though it's listed there as language
agnostic, its more targeted at C#/Java devs. Should be out in early Jan.

------
ajays
Is there a collection of Bentley's "Programming Pearls" available online?

~~~
marcog1
<http://www.cs.bell-labs.com/cm/cs/pearls/>

------
melling
Worth doing a Hacker News spreadsheet?

